# new seeded lawn



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I was always told( a long time ago) not to worry with the straw as it will eventually break down.True? I don't know, but thats what I did about 25 years ago and it worked.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Don't let the new grass dry out too much. Water more than once a day if needed. The hay should break down over time; I wouldn't want to rake it out as you'll take out some of your new grass roots with it. Better to water early in day than late in day to prevent mold/fungus issues. Keep it moist (not soggy) and all should be well.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

Water every other day. The soil needs to remain moist, but not flooded or else the root system will "drown".
Do not rake the straw out.


----------



## Deedle (Apr 29, 2009)

*Piggy Backing on NEW LAWN QUESTION*

I am in a similar situation with my newly planed lawn. Fortunately we have had PLENTY of rain and watering has not even been an option or an issue. But now we don't know what to do next!

We brought in topsoil and the contractors weeded before they laid it down but we already have a few weeds and patches of old grass coming through. Have you heard of any next steps to take such as using a weed killer or adding nutrients/fertilizer? If so, what and when?

Hope you don't mind me piggy-backing on your question!


----------



## rcassidy (Jan 6, 2009)

I have weeds coming through mine as well with excellent new grass germination. My plan will be to fertilize with weed & feed the new area after I cut the new grass. It (new grass) germinated well, but still needs to grow to a good height (at least 3 inches) before cutting. I also plan to re-seed bare areas in the early fall.


----------

